# Roccat



## LocvomBock (7. Dezember 2014)

Das ist vielleicht der richtige Thread um mal zu fragen, wer mir sagen kann was man von der Firma Roccat halten soll???

Ich kannte die bis jetzt nicht und nun möchte mein Sohn (11), alles von denen zu Weihnachten haben.....kann das was?

Vielen Dank
Loc


----------



## svd (7. Dezember 2014)

Persönlich würde ich dort nicht zu viel Geld investieren, also, nicht blind das Teuerste vom Teuersten kaufen.

Vom Design gefallen mir die Produkte ausgesprochen gut, mechanisch, wenn es funktioniert, gibt's auch nichts auszusetzen.

Roccat Peripherie ist aber leider nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht (auch wenn es natürlich genug Leute gibt, die damit keine Probleme haben).
Eine Roccat Maus ist keine Logitech MX518, die nach all den Jahren vlt mal neue Mausfüßchen braucht, sonst gar nichts. 
Vor ein paar Jahren waren Roccat Mäuse für ihr unzuverlässiges Mausrad berüchtigt, das kann sich mittlerweile gebessert haben.
Aber dann bleibt zB bei der "Roccat Kone XTD" noch immer das Problem, dass die Beschichtung um das Logo, dort wo dein Handballen aufliegt, 
mit der Zeit ablöst. Normaler Verschleiss, mag sein. Bei einer 90€ Maus würde mich das trotzdem nerven.

Das Problem mit der abblätternden Farbe hast du dann auch bei einigen Tastaturen, wie der "Roccat Isku FX". Die kostet 100€. Schön bunt und so.
Aber nicht einmal mechanisch...

Naja, aber wenn er sich das sehnlichst wünscht, mein Gott, warum nicht. Wir tun im Prinzip ja alles, damit unsere Kinder, Nichten, Neffen und Enkel glücklich sind. 
Es muss ja nicht sein, dass gerade du ein Montagsmodelle erwischt.


----------



## LocvomBock (7. Dezember 2014)

Die Preise sind echt happig...scheint gerade ein Hipe zu sein die Firma?


----------



## svd (7. Dezember 2014)

Nein, gar nicht. Die gibt's ja mittlerweile schon seit so sieben Jahren.

Wie gesagt, tolle Produkte, aber die Verarbeitungsqualität entspricht nicht unbedingt dem verlangten Preis. 

Wenn sich der Sohnemann nicht auf ein bestimmtes Modell eingeschossen hat, sind die "Roccat Savu" oder die "Kone Pure" vlt genug für den Anfang.

Bei den Tastaturen... die wären mir persönlich alle zu teuer, hehe. Da würde ich eben lieber mechanische Tasten einer Beleuchtung vorziehen, wenn
in Preisregionen vorgedrungen wird, die mein Schreibtisch noch nie zuvor gesehen hat...


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2014)

LocvomBock schrieb:


> alles von denen zu Weihnachten haben..



was heißt denn "alles von denen"?
mal ganz allgemein: ich wüsste nicht, wozu ein 11-jähriger teure high-end-peripherie braucht. 
es muss -zum beispiel- sicher keine 5-euro-maus sein; aber eine für 30 euro von steelseries (oder andere) tuts mit sicherheit genausogut wie eine von roccat (wenn nicht sogar besser).


----------



## svd (7. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht kannst du ihn ja umstimmen und ihm irgendwie klar machen, dass teueres Equipment dich nicht automatisch zum besseren Spieler macht,
sondern nur Training das kann?

Und euch auf den Kompromiss einigen, dass es die Roccat Sachen erst nächstes Jahr gibt?

Dann könntest du zB mit der "Sharkoon Fireglider" oder "Drakonia" anfangen, dazu vlt. die "Logitech G105" (die hab ich auch. 40€ wäre sie definitiv nicht wert, aber sie ist zumindest ... äh, zweckmäßig.)


----------



## LocvomBock (7. Dezember 2014)

Naja nun....er macht seit dem er 10 ist Lets Plays, hat auch schon Abonnenten...
Er kennt sich in dem Buisness ziemlich gut aus....da kann ich ihm auch keine 20€ Maus hinstellen...die fliegt aus dem Zimmer...


----------



## svd (7. Dezember 2014)

Ach so, na dann musst du wohl in den saueren Apfel beißen. 

(Aber lieber mal Geld beiseite legen für den Ersatz, nächste Weihnachten.)


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Dezember 2014)

LocvomBock schrieb:


> Naja nun....er macht seit dem er 10 ist Lets Plays, hat auch schon Abonnenten...
> Er kennt sich in dem Buisness ziemlich gut aus....da kann ich ihm auch keine 20€ Maus hinstellen...die fliegt aus dem Zimmer...


Tja, aber eigenes Geld verdient er damit nicht, oder? Dann kann er auch nicht erwarten, ständig teure Peripherie zu kriegen. Ich würd da mal n bischen auf den Tisch hauen.


----------



## LocvomBock (7. Dezember 2014)

klar, da muss man die Waage halten....gibts das nicht irgendwo günstiger, oder laufen gerade irgendwo Gewinnspiele......


----------



## svd (7. Dezember 2014)

Nein, leider nicht. Roccat ist nun mal (über)teuer(t). 
Sieh's von der positiven Seite, er hätte sich ja auch Razer Hardware wünschen können.


----------



## LocvomBock (7. Dezember 2014)

ha....ich hab eins gefunden....


----------



## LocvomBock (8. Dezember 2014)

na super, jetzt hab ich ein Gewinnspiel gefunden bei dem alles von Roccat gewinnen kann und es ist leider das schwerste Quiz der Erde....:o)

habt ihr Lust zu helfen?


----------



## GorrestFump (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich will helfen, aber da hast ja doch nur die Chance die Sachen zu gewinnen...?


----------



## LocvomBock (8. Dezember 2014)

naja, wenn wir die Lösung haben gewinnt halt der der gezogen wird...


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2014)

Oh mist, total verpennt, die Roccat Savu ist gerade, für 30€, im Amazon Sale, leider nur noch 23 Minuten. 

Dafür ist die Kone Pure Optical morgen ab 12:00 günstiger. Wird sich vermutlich um die 50€ einpendeln.


----------



## Exar-K (8. Dezember 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Oh mist, total verpennt, die Roccat Savu ist gerade, für 30€, im Amazon Sale, leider nur noch 23 Minuten.


Und durch eine andere Aktion kriegt man sogar das Roccat In Ear Headset (30€) gratis dazu.
Ein nettes Schnäppchen.


----------



## LocvomBock (9. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich auch zu spät gesehen...


----------



## LocvomBock (9. Dezember 2014)

guck mal hier das muss doch zu lösen sein, oder??
Hilfe....
http://www.hamburg1.de/hamburg_1_games_gewinnspiel.html


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2014)

die gewinner werden erst im neuen jahr bekannt gegeben; also zu spät für ein weihnachtsgeschenk.

ich hab eh mittlerweile die vermutung, dass du uns hier ein klein wenig hochnehmen willst, kann das vielleicht sein?


----------



## xSonic (9. Dezember 2014)

Wolltest du nicht eigentlich "nur" beim Codeknacker mitmachen?


----------



## LocvomBock (9. Dezember 2014)

oh...so weit habe ich das gar nicht gelesen....du hast recht, das hilft mir ja überhaupt nicht....?!?!?


----------



## McDrake (10. Dezember 2014)

Meld mich hier auch mal kurz, weil mir grad langweilig ist 

Roccat hatte sich bei mir sehr gut verkauft, weil die Teile gut ausschauen und teilweise coole Lichteffekte haben.
Und nicht nur die Produkte sehen gut aus, sonder auch die Verpackungen...
Kein Scherz. Das macht teilweise sehr viel aus.

Ich persönlich hab allerdings keine gute Erfahrung mit Roccat gemacht.
Bei der einzige Maus, die ich mir davon zugelegt habe, ging nach vier Monaten das Mausrad ins Nirvana.
Da brachte mir das selber wählbare Farbspektrum dann auch nicht mehr viel.
Danach bekam ich eine G9 von meiner Frau geschenkt. Und die funzt seit Jahren wunderprächtig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab ne g400. Seit 2 Jahren. Hat noch keinerlei Macken.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe im Moment eine sharkoon fireglider und bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit


----------



## LocvomBock (10. Dezember 2014)

Die Sachen sehen gut aus und sind gut verpackt?
Perfekt....wenn das kein Kaufgrund ist?


----------



## McDrake (10. Dezember 2014)

LocvomBock schrieb:


> Die Sachen sehen gut aus und sind gut verpackt?
> Perfekt....wenn das kein Kaufgrund ist?



Tja eben. 
So funktionierts heute.
Wenn man nur das Oberflächliche und die Fassade als Qualitätsmerkmal nimmt und nicht die inneren Werte...


----------



## McDrake (10. Dezember 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Moment eine sharkoon fireglider und bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit


Jup, das glaub ich.
Die lag mir auch gut in der Hand... was meiner Meinung nach eh am Wichtigsten ist.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Dezember 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Moment eine sharkoon fireglider und bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit



aber, aber - du kannst einem 11jährigen nachwuchs-youtuber doch keine 20-euro-maus hinstellen...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aber, aber - du kannst einem 11jährigen nachwuchs-youtuber doch keine 20-euro-maus hinstellen...


Nicht? 
Verdammt


----------



## Shorty484 (10. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die gewinner werden erst im neuen jahr bekannt gegeben; also zu spät für ein weihnachtsgeschenk.
> 
> ich hab eh mittlerweile die vermutung, dass du uns hier ein klein wenig hochnehmen willst, kann das vielleicht sein?


Irgendwie hab ich mich das bei diesem Thread auch schon gefragt. So teure Hardware für nen 11jährigen? Ernsthaft? Mein Vater hätte mir die Ohren lang gezogen, wenn ich in dem Alter mit sowas gekommen wäre. Davon mal abgesehen das ich mir selbst heute keine derart preisintensiven Eingabegeräte kaufen würde. Ich bin auch Youtuber, aber von meinen Zuschauern sieht eh keiner, mit welcher Maus oder Tastatur ich spiele.


----------



## chbdiablo (10. Dezember 2014)

Man hört es aber eventuell, wenn du mal wieder auf deine 200€ mechanische Tastatur hämmerst. 
Ich empfehle übrigens Logitech Hardware.


----------



## LocvomBock (12. Dezember 2014)

vielen dank....ich muss mal gucken ob ich die sachen irgendwo in die hand nehmen kann...


----------

